# Angus Mixed Calves and some Cows (pics)



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Calving went quite well for us, especially considering that the weather was about as nasty as you could get....for almost the entire months of March and April. Almost every calf born spent at least the first few hours in the barn, and most were born in there. Amazingly we didn't have too many lose their ears. Then we ran into pneumonia problems later in April and early in May. We only lost 1 calf to that, and we finally got the rest over it. We had our last calf born about May 5.

Here are some photos of the other calves up at our north place. These are Angus crossed either Hereford or Shorthorn.

These guys had to come see what the truck was (or maybe the dogs on the back) 58 is Hereford x Red Angus, 75 is Red Angus/Simm x Red Angus. 34 is RA/HH/GV x Red Angus. 58 and 75 are sired by the same bull.









Some more calves sired by the same RA bull. We used him on heifers up until last year where we threw him in with some cows. Wish we'd done that a long time ago! We only got 1 calf crop off of the cows, he just became too big of a problem to keep any longer. The calves are all out of Angus/Hereford, red baldy or brockle cows.
This heifer calf's mama is pictured below. 






















































A cool shot of one of my favorite cows


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Our 1 and only Black Angus bull. We have pretty much gone to Red Angus and Shorthorn, but this guy is still hanging around. 









A couple of his calves.

Out of a Hereford/Angus, Black Baldy cow









Out of a SS/HH/BA red brf cow









A new cow to the herd


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Always a treat to see pics of your cattle. Very good stock, great condition, well cared for.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Lovely red calves.
Your grass is growing good now. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

Is there a price difference between red and black cattle in your area? I love red brockel face cows, but there is usually a discount for any color calf but black. I have 2 randal lineback cows in my herd and one has a calf with that coloring every year. I take at least a $5/hwd dock when selling compared to the other cows calf which is always black. Generally I would say the lineback colored calf is the better calf. I should really sell the cow, but she makes me smile to look at her.


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks, KS and gone-a-milkin.

Bruce, generally the good red, black and tan (including any baldies) calves will sell fairly close to the same price. Herefords take a 5-10 hit and anything spotted, roan or off colour will take the same or more. We have 1 spotted (mostly Angus) cow in the herd. She is probably our most valuable cow, even though she always has a spotted calf, because we finish them out and put them in the deep freeze.


----------



## 1SecretSquirrel (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't have any cattle as of yet, I'm curious though about your comment about not losing their ears... Is that common? How do they lose them?


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Frostbite, SS. Calving in the late winter/early spring it can happen. Wet ears and cold temps. It isn't terribly unusual, but they will get docked at sale time so (besides the fact that you don't want them freezing to death) we try our best to keep it from happening. We've also had older calves (2-7 days old) freeze their ears if the temperatures get cold enough.


----------



## ATPFARM (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice looking stock...that frost bite on the ones ears...geographic cost of raising there...


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

And of calving early. Plus a very unusually cold spring.


----------

